# 6 Hours



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats how long I spent washing and polishing the Skyline today.

Inital washdown with woolskin mitt and supergloss shampoo. Then did the whole car with Poorboys SSR2 on the portor cable, then, used the Porter cable to apply Serious perofrmance sealant. then went round with poor boys rubber and vinyl care on the black bits, before buffing it all off.


























































First time i've done it in ages. paintwork is in decent shape, but some horrible scratches. Rear screen needs refitting too 

fairly pleased with the results, pic 2 speaks volumes 

mook


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice one Mook, but i cant see the car, just the reflection of alot of bushes....
Would you like to do mine ????


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Very nice mate.

It cracks me up that some people know what products they use. On the rare occasions that I wash my car I just use "the stuff Alex sent me".


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Get your porter cable down to Leigh on Sea pronto! I need that shine!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i enjoyed it shiney for 5 monutes before putting the car cover on it. suckage 

Moley, i knw someone would ask, so i just pre-empted 

mook


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks fantastic


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks stunning Mook  
My other half moans at me if im out there cleaning for 1 hour - how did you get away with 6 !!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

do mine if you want 

i use fairy washing up liquid


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

matty32 said:


> i use fairy washing up liquid


I do hope your joking!!! :bawling: 

Car is looking GREAT Mook! :thumbsup: Pity you hide her beauty under the cover :shy:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

matty32 said:


> do mine if you want
> 
> i use fairy washing up liquid


Don't tell Alex!!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

nicely done mook, but question is...

did you give the tro a quick rinse over?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks very nice Mook, well done:clap:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Excellent reflections! 

Looking really good!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nicely done Mook  Fantastic finish.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Time well spent and the results speak for themselves..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

DaleHarrison said:


> Don't tell Alex!!!


 

i keep meaning to order from him, 

i do get my poorboys wax etc from him


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cheers for the comments peeps

didn't mean to go the whole hog, went out there at 11 and started rinsing it, and by the time i was done dinner was ready. lol

forunatley the missus "owns" the car, so i was actually doing her a favour 

even under the cover it'll get dusty, but at least it won't end up looking like a leopard like it usually does.

mook


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Good stuff! The Metro looks great!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Pic 2 does definitely speak volumes, it just looks like you've took a picture of the sky with a expensive "fish eye" lense or what ever they may be called


----------



## KingKong (Jun 13, 2008)

Geez louise. That is crazy glassy. U sure those arent stickers on the car? Looks awesome.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Fantastic work Mook, it looks awesome. Hope it hasn't been caught in that 'Sahara rain'!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Karls said:


> Fantastic work Mook, it looks awesome. Hope it hasn't been caught in that 'Sahara rain'!


It was 4 years ago so it will have had more than its fair share of rain on it since then:chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It was 4 years ago so it will have had more than its fair share of rain on it since then:chuckle:


priceless...


----------



## my2rhds (Jul 30, 2012)

Your car looks like it's painted in chrome in the 3rd pic, it's so shiny!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Stunning , midnight purple is the best


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Y is it in pics that you have standard side skirts and front splitter on ? 
Thought you had 400r sides and trust splitter 

Looks great tho


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's a 5 year old thread. Looks like this now...


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks fantastic Mook. Really must catch up soon mate esp as I'm doing a refresh as looks you are a man for detail.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

5 years!? Jesus I remember replying on this thread as well, wow.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

The pictures on page one look like some Predator style camouflage going on.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

loverly!!!!! 



Chris


----------



## fergyboy9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Paint work loods termendous on her


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a nice looking metro in the first picture


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

aaran_05 said:


> That's a nice looking metro in the first picture


shame some ****er killed it


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Boo  how'd that happen?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

He bought it then crashed it on his first race


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor metro


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> He bought it then crashed it on his first race


No way..... :bawling: gutted, the car looked stunning.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy thread revival!


----------

